# Baby Betty 32 weeks +5.



## pennysbored

So I had my little girl on Boxing day, Betty Margaret Noel. 4 lbs 7 oz.

Everyone is doing well, all things considered. She has Jaundice now, just put under the lights today, and not being able to hold her has made today the hardest yet. I didn't realize just how much I was holding on to our snuggle time, and what a difference it was making for me. 

I can't imagine what it takes for you ladies with your LO's being smaller and younger and not being able to do ANYTHING for your babies. 

I'm exhausted. 

I just wanted to say hey, and introduce myself around here. 

So, hey!


----------



## redberry3

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I can only imagine what you are going through and just wanted you to know that I have been thinking of you! 

You are very strong and it is nice to see you back.

Keep us posted and know that you are in our hearts.

xxxxx
:hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## happy&healthy

Congrats on the birth of Betty! I hope you get to hold her soon.


----------



## Bec L

Congratulations on the birth of you baby girl. xxx


----------



## Beltane

Thinking of you Penny!!!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats on your :baby: :pink: hope she isnt in hospital for too long x


----------



## sammie18

Congrats on the birth of betty! Im so glad everything is going good!


----------



## bigbelly2

well done and welcome baby betty!!

tommy was born at 35weeks, we were in sp care for a couple of weeks, he was under the lamps with his little goggles on for a couple of days, after shes off do loads of kangaroo care it makes a huge difference!!

good luck and get up some piccies!!

h x


----------



## Dizzy321

congratulations on the birth of betty! hope she is out of hospital real soon xx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Congratulations on the birth of Betty. I hope you are at home as a family asap! xx


----------



## navarababe

Thinking of u penny hun. Congrats on the birth of your little girl x


----------



## Hevz

Congratulations on the birth of your special little girl. Glad she seems to be doing well and I hope she gets big and strong real soon honey:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## missjacey44

Congratulations on the birth. I wish you all the best for the future with your precious baby and i hope shes home with you soon. x


----------



## ALI

Hiya, hope it all goes well, I am sure it will, but why does anyone only ever mention Ladies here and not men , men have feelings too !!, so cannot we talk about "parents" on this site.

ps How is Vancouver, spent my early years backpacking round the world and did canada 5 times, Vancouver is like a second home.


----------



## pennysbored

ALI said:


> Hiya, hope it all goes well, I am sure it will, but why does anyone only ever mention Ladies here and not men , men have feelings too !!, so cannot we talk about "parents" on this site.
> 
> ps How is Vancouver, spent my early years backpacking round the world and did canada 5 times, Vancouver is like a second home.

Oh dear, not trying to ignore or undercut anyone! All parent are important, without my LO I would be lost right now! And I know that Betty loves her dad, she sleeps just as well on him as she does on me. I just get to try to breast feed..

And Cananda is covered in Snow. Has been for weeks. I'm originally from Alberta, so I am prepared, but what about the rest of the city? Not so much.

And Betty is out from under the lamps. We got some really awesome snuggle time.


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations on the Birth of Betty hun, am thinking of you and hope shes all better to come home asap!!


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats on her birth hun!


----------



## joeo

congrats on the birth of betty


----------



## hotsexymum

:hugs:congratulations harry was 3lb 13oz at 37 weeks he is 4 months now and 8lb 6oz it was hard work as he had to have a feed every 2 hours


----------



## pennysbored

hotsexymum said:


> :hugs:congratulations harry was 3lb 13oz at 37 weeks he is 4 months now and 8lb 6oz it was hard work as he had to have a feed every 2 hours

Holy! tiny baby! 
Betty was 4 lbs 7 oz at birth.
Do you know why Harry was so tiny?


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations, hope you have your LO home soon xx


----------



## hotsexymum

pennysbored said:


> hotsexymum said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:congratulations harry was 3lb 13oz at 37 weeks he is 4 months now and 8lb 6oz it was hard work as he had to have a feed every 2 hours
> 
> Holy! tiny baby!
> Betty was 4 lbs 7 oz at birth.
> Do you know why Harry was so tiny?Click to expand...

my pleasenter stoped working he stoped growing about 26 weeks


----------



## pennysbored

hotsexymum said:


> pennysbored said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotsexymum said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:congratulations harry was 3lb 13oz at 37 weeks he is 4 months now and 8lb 6oz it was hard work as he had to have a feed every 2 hours
> 
> Holy! tiny baby!
> Betty was 4 lbs 7 oz at birth.
> Do you know why Harry was so tiny?Click to expand...
> 
> my pleasenter stoped working he stoped growing about 26 weeksClick to expand...

Wow!
Every two hours, I'm frustrated with every three, especially as one of those hours is on feeds.
But its nice to know that they do get to leave the hospital .


----------



## pennysbored

Just wanted to update and let you guys know that Betty has passed the five lbs mark, AND she took a whole breast feed yesterday with no supplemental feed! That was a huge step, and it was so nice to finally not use the stupid feeding tube! 
She just got started on some vitamin D supplements, and if thats the worst of it right now, here is to hoping I can take her home in the next 10 days or so!


----------



## pennysbored

Just wanted to update and let you guys know that Betty has passed the five lbs mark, AND she took a whole breast feed yesterday with no supplemental feed! That was a huge step, and it was so nice to finally not use the stupid feeding tube! 
She just got started on some vitamin D supplements, and if thats the worst of it right now, here is to hoping I can take her home in the next 10 days or so!


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations, so glad shes doing so well x


----------



## turbo_mom

oh my word hun thats awesome to hear!!! Sounds like she's growing like a weed just as she should be :) I hope she continues to breast feed for you. I never got to do that wth Angelynn. I tried many times but she just wanted the bottle (we started BF and bottle feed same day but I could only make it once a day for breast feeding). 
I really hope she's home with you soon. Can we see some pics of her if you'd like to share? And please make sure you watermark them :D


----------



## missjacey44

Great news i really hope you can bring her home soon x


----------



## kateqpr

Penny, that's brilliant news. Bet you can't wait for a bit of normality back at home. 

Go Betty!


----------



## Carlyanne15

Hope all is going well for you honey! xxx


----------



## pinkmac85

congrats on the birth of betty! hope she is out of the hospital as soon as possible xx


----------



## pennysbored

Betty is still in the hospital, but growing like mad, she could be home next week!
She is regulating her own temperature, heartrate and breathing, so yay! 
I am so sick of going back and forth from the hospital, I just want my little girl home, you know?


----------



## becky1978

:hug:

All the hugs in the world for you hun, I know how you feel about going abck and forth it's tough stuff and I didn't even have to do it that long thank goodness. There is light at the end of the tunnel, PM me if you wanna chat.

xxxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

:hug: She will be home soon, hunni. You have done an amazing job :) 

Have you posted any piccies on here of her? Your avatar is beautiful - would love to see some more of the beautiful betty! x


----------



## milkmachine

not long now hun xxx


----------



## pennysbored

Feeding tube is out.
Just waiting to see.
Could Betty come home in the next week?


----------



## TashaAndBump

Ooooh I hope so, hunni! x


----------



## Gwizz

Sending you all lots of big hugs babe. Youve all done really well :)

:hug:


----------



## dippy dee

Hun how is betty doing? Have they said anything about her coming home this week? I pray she will be home with you soon xx


----------



## becky1978

Hey Penny, thinking of you and Betty, hope you're all home soon x


----------



## MUMOF5

pennysbored said:


> Betty is still in the hospital, but growing like mad, she could be home next week!
> She is regulating her own temperature, heartrate and breathing, so yay!
> I am so sick of going back and forth from the hospital, I just want my little girl home, you know?

I can completely sympathise with you. It is exhausting both physically and emotionally going back and forth to the hospital. Evie has been home almost two weeks now, and i am still on cloud nine, (despite the night feeds and lack of sleep) Im sure little Betty will be home really soon, she sound like shes ready to go! Good luck. xx:hugs:


----------

